# hog head



## Snappy-S2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone have any directions on how to do a europeon mount on a hog. I have done one. Turned out ok would like some directions or advice. Just tring to take anyones info that will help or save me time. Thanks!!!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

Snappy-S2 said:


> Anyone have any directions on how to do a europeon mount on a hog. I have done one. Turned out ok would like some directions or advice. Just tring to take anyones info that will help or save me time. Thanks!!!


i would definatly include the lower jaw.


----------



## lead-head450 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've never done a hog...but i have done a few deer and bobcat skulls. Shouldn't be a big difference. I'm not a taxidermists but I have worked for two taxidermists over the past 6 years, so I didn't just make this up. 

There are quicker ways to do it but they probably won't look as nice. 

-basically I start out by getting all of the meat I can off the skull (just use a pocket knife or something).

-Then I fill a large metal pot (cast iron works too) up with hot water and put in about a cup of super washing soda or dishwashing powdered soap. the soap helps the meat to kinda gel up so it's easier to pull off the skull. 

-put the skull in the pot (be sure all of the skull is under water). put the pot on a heat source (i use a propane deep frier set up).

-leave it boiling for about 20 minutes then take the skull out and put it in a bucket full of warm water. (if you don't cool the skull down in warm water it might crack)

-when the skull can be handled take it out and get as much of the meat off as you can. it is easiest to get the eyes out after you boil it once. before you put it back in, make gridlines with your knife on the remaining meat so that the water and soap can penetrate. 

-repeat this until you have every little last particle of meat off (you will probably want to change the water atleast once) it shouldn't take more than 5 or 6 different 20 min boils. (don't forget to check the skull for missing teeth, they are prolly in the water)

-after all the meat is off rinse the skull of with water to get the grease off. (just a guess but hog skulls are prolly pretty greasy. might have to use a wash cloth or something)

-to bleach the skull and make it look really cool i use hydrogen peroxide. go to wal-mart and get enough hydrogen peroxide to fill a container large enough for your skull, cover all of the skull with hydrogen peroxide. 

-hydrogen peroxide is only like a dollar a bottle so it's not that expensive. you might need 10 or so. be sure that you bleach the skull in a closet or a room that is always completely dark. light will take the "power" out of the hydrogen peroxide. (that's why its in a dark bottle).

-leave it in the peroxide for a few days and then take a look at your beautiful white skull. 

I know it sounds like a long process but trust me it works, and if you do it right and take your time you have a very inexpensive professional-looking trophy for the rest of your life.

good luck and have fun.


----------



## Snappy-S2 (Aug 27, 2008)

Everything you stated is the way I do it. Except on a hog it is really greasy. If you do not get the grease out over time after the bleaching it will turn a yellow dingy color. I boil the head after it is done with Dawn dishwashing soap a couple of hours perodiclly rinsing the head with a water hose. Also dont go to walmart and buy peroxide. You can go to any beauty supply store and buy it at 20% volume instead of 3%. Speeds up the process of bleaching. They also sell a gallon of cream that is real good to use around antlers. Thanks for alll of your help.


----------



## djb0616 (Oct 6, 2009)

For those of you who've done euro mounts, how do you remove the brain?


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

*Wart Hog*

Heres a wart hog i have. Similar Idea.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

You absolutley need to degrease that skull. Put it in water at 110 degrees with some dawn dish detergent. Leave for a couple of days. Dump water, replace it and the dish detergent. Repeat. Make sure you keep the water warm. A hog skull is going to take a couple months to degrease properly.

You could also use acetone instead of the water/Dawn but acetone is a little more dangerous to work with. If you go that route, do not heat it.



djb0616 said:


> For those of you who've done euro mounts, how do you remove the brain?


I usually just stick a thin pair of scissors or a knife up there and then flush with a hose. A coat hanger is a pretty handy tool too.


----------

